

What are the ethics of sharing things you see on Hacker News on social? - maxminzer

What&#x27;s the proper&#x2F;preferred way (or is there one) of giving credit to Hacker News community when you find something interesting here and want to share it on social?<p>I often say things like &quot;via Hacker News.&quot;<p>Are you giving credit to this site&#x2F;community? Is that necessary, you think? Do you tag @newsycombinator when sharing what you saw here on Twitter?<p>Just had this question come to me out of blue right now. I like to give credit where it&#x27;s due whenever possible. If I see a friend share something interesting on Facebook - I try to tag them if I want to share that same thing on Twitter, etc.
======
tptacek
Wow are you ever overthinking. You don't need to credit HN.

~~~
tokenadult
_You don 't need to credit HN._

It was polite to ask, however. Usually I say "Hat tip to Hacker News for the
link" or "Hat tip to [screen name of user] for the link" as I post something I
first see here to one of my other social networks. But I only do that if the
other social network includes thoughtful people who would be good participants
here.

------
boyaka
I dont post much on Facebook (almost nothing anywhere else), but a few times I
see somebody post an article on a topic i read about on HN and I'll reply with
a link to the discussion saying, "I also saw this on Hacker News". I think
linking to the discussion gives plenty of credit and provides readers with
excellent content from the community here.

------
jtfairbank
If you link directly to the HN post and the visitors upvote, this could
penalize the post due to the no self promotion rule. Any mods want to comment
on this effect?

~~~
smeyer
Is there a no promotion rule? Or just a no self-promotion rule?

